# Whats your favorite no-iodine recipe?



## Draco (Jan 9, 2013)

Is is there already a thread that I missed?

In two weeks I will be starting my no-iodine diet. it's going to be SO hard for me!!

I've downloaded the cook book from that free thyroid website.. but I want personal opinions on recipes to try! Something fast and easy to make.


----------

